# Got Blood Work Done:  Muscle Milk Raised my Cholesterol!



## SubliminalX (Dec 21, 2005)

Got some blood work done last month for my annual physical.  Cholesterol was 236 mg/dl.  Year before it was 158 mg/dl.  Begain using MM over the summer this year.  I cut out the MM for the past month, using cytogainer instead.  Kept everything else the same:  multi, CEE, chromium, EFAs.  Re-tested this week, cholesterol is 155 mg/dl.   

It was either a lab error the first time, or MM was the culprit.  I was taking 2 servings per day.  

Other stats:

Age: 25
Weight: 180
Body Fat: 9.7% by caliper (avg of 4 locations)  
No family history of hypercholesteremia


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2005)

strange?


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 21, 2005)

Muscle Milk is pretty high in sat. fat if I remember right.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 21, 2005)

did it give you good gains or no, what were your gains. stenght and size increases?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 22, 2005)

SubliminalX said:
			
		

> Got some blood work done last month for my annual physical.  Cholesterol was 236 mg/dl.  Year before it was 158 mg/dl.  Begain using MM over the summer this year.  I cut out the MM for the past month, using cytogainer instead.  Kept everything else the same:  multi, CEE, chromium, EFAs.  Re-tested this week, cholesterol is 155 mg/dl.
> 
> It was either a lab error the first time, or MM was the culprit.  I was taking 2 servings per day.
> 
> ...


This probably belongs in the general health section.... 

Where both measurements done fasted? And had you eaten a larger/fatty meal the day prior to your higher test?

Were you taking any medications or other things at the time of the higher test (even any *not prescribed* enhancement 'medication')? 

Have you since started taking anything else (fish oils) or stopped taking anything else?


----------



## SubliminalX (Dec 22, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This probably belongs in the general health section....
> 
> Where both measurements done fasted? And had you eaten a larger/fatty meal the day prior to your higher test?
> 
> ...



Possible, can't remember about the last meal before fasting.  Probably nothing out of the ordinary, it would have been either red meat or chicken.  Both were taken after fasting 14 hrs, and triglycerides and all other numbers were the same, which serve as good controls.  Only total cholesterol and LDL were up the first time, that's all.  

No other drugs.  

No other changes besides MM.


----------



## SubliminalX (Dec 22, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> did it give you good gains or no, what were your gains. stenght and size increases?



Protein shakes don't give you gains.  Food and workout regimen does.  The shakes just fill in the gaps.  IMO, the there's not much difference between high quality protein supps other than taste.  Which is why I added MM to my regimen.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 22, 2005)

SubliminalX said:
			
		

> Protein shakes don't give you gains.  Food and workout regimen does.  The shakes just fill in the gaps.  IMO, the there's not much difference between high quality protein supps other than taste.  Which is why I added MM to my regimen.


 Supplements are just that - supplements. They will not do anything if your diet and training are not on track...

(... although I am not a fan of muscle milk and am not sure I would call it a 'quality product'  .... )


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2005)

Not the first time I've seen this actually. MCTs have been shown to have the potential to raise cholesterol levels.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 22, 2005)

I was wondering because. i was gonna use it and add like 80 grams of carbs to each serving. to kinda make a weight gainer. but the shit is spendy. for protein anyway


----------



## SubliminalX (Dec 22, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> I was wondering because. i was gonna use it and add like 80 grams of carbs to each serving. to kinda make a weight gainer. but the shit is spendy. for protein anyway



If you want something similar but fairly cost effective, cytogainer is decent.  It's less fat than MM, so less flavor, but the chocolate is good nonetheless.  I like the Cytosport brand mainly due to taste and low sugar.  Just take 1/2 serving of cytogainer, that's like 300+ cals just in water.  Add some oats and it'll go up to 500 cals.  But, at your weight you better be putting away a serious amount of food instead of relying on shakes!


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 23, 2005)

well i do, i eat tons

lots of rice, oats and whole wheat bread, along with fruits and veggies which i do not list on my diet but they are there, 5 servings fruit, and 8 servings veggie. plus 3 protein shakes a day, along with flank steak, chicken, turkey, and tune. i eat tons no need to worry there i eat bout 4500+ cals a day.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2006)

SubliminalX said:
			
		

> Protein shakes don't give you gains. Food and workout regimen does. The shakes just fill in the gaps. IMO, the there's not much difference between high quality protein supps other than taste. Which is why I added MM to my regimen.



Good point; However MM shouldnt be taken upon rising and shouldnt be used as a postworkout. I use it primarily before bedtime and I have noticed gains.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> I was wondering because. i was gonna use it and add like 80 grams of carbs to each serving. to kinda make a weight gainer. but the shit is spendy. for protein anyway


spendy?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> spendy?


 
translation:  muscle milk is expensive.


----------



## Steele20 (Jan 9, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> translation:  muscle milk is expensive.



No it's not. 18 fat 32 protein for about $1.25


----------



## Truthtalker (Sep 10, 2013)

I am so glad I saw this.  My 13 year old daughter has been getting Muscle Milk from her father and I have been giving her wheatgrass in a mango smoothy - we are divorced.  She had blood work and it was also 236 cholesterol.  He wrote me a nasty email blaming me for giving her a "fanatical diet" (smoothy and a scoop of wheat grass is fanatical) and for taking fluroride out of her diet - fluoride is poison - if you are not aware of this issue you can read more about it here - Fluoride - The BIG Lie!.   Anyway I know that wheat grass has zero cholesterol and fruit is not going to raise her cholesterol so I went searching and was very happy to find this.  I also found several other articles but your number was exactly the same as hers.  Hopefully that will shut the loud mouth up   Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 11, 2013)

SubliminalX said:


> Got some blood work done last month for my annual physical.  Cholesterol was 236 mg/dl.  Year before it was 158 mg/dl.  Begain using MM over the summer this year.  I cut out the MM for the past month, using cytogainer instead.  Kept everything else the same:  multi, CEE, chromium, EFAs.  Re-tested this week, cholesterol is 155 mg/dl.
> 
> It was either a lab error the first time, or MM was the culprit.  I was taking 2 servings per day.
> 
> ...



Muscle Milk didn't cause this effect.  

Something else is going on.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 11, 2013)

Truthtalker said:


> I am so glad I saw this.  My 13 year old daughter has been getting Muscle Milk from her father and I have been giving her wheatgrass in a mango smoothy - we are divorced.  She had blood work and it was also 236 cholesterol.  He wrote me a nasty email blaming me for giving her a "fanatical diet" (smoothy and a scoop of wheat grass is fanatical) and for taking fluroride out of her diet - fluoride is poison - if you are not aware of this issue you can read more about it here - Fluoride - The BIG Lie!.   Anyway I know that wheat grass has zero cholesterol and fruit is not going to raise her cholesterol so I went searching and was very happy to find this.  I also found several other articles but your number was exactly the same as hers.  Hopefully that will shut the loud mouth up   Thanks for posting!



Muscle Milk didn't cause your daughter's elevated cholesterol reading.

If you believe the idiot that posted this, you just as na?ve as they are. 

Evidently, you ex isn't any smarter.  

Get off you ass and do some home work.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Dr.G (Sep 12, 2013)

most supplements increase cholesterol level, however not to the point you described, i mean a drop from 236 to 155 in a month is a lot just by stopping MM. perhaps there was an error in your test. try it again in about 3 months without MM see how it goes if it confirms your last result. however, you can drop that much cholesterol in a month  if you were taking gear and you have stopped taking i,  steroids do raise cholesterol levels quickly. 
i have managed once to drop my cholesterol level from 220 to 156 in about 6 weeks just by a very strict diet.
and  as suggested in many posts , supplements will not do the trick.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 13, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> most supplements increase cholesterol level,



*Idiotic Statement*

You're an oxymoron.  Some of the information you post is good.

Post like the one above are idiotic. 

*Generalizations *

Statement that throw EVERYGHING into one category are irresponsible...ESPECIALLY and individual who claims to be a medical doctor.  


Dr.G said:


> however not to the point you described, i mean a drop from 236 to 155 in a month is a lot just by stopping MM. perhaps there was an error in your test. try it again in about 3 months without MM see how it goes if it confirms your last result.



*Good News*

You got this right.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## LAM (Sep 16, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> most supplements increase cholesterol level, however not to the point you described, i mean a drop from 236 to 155 in a month is a lot just by stopping MM. perhaps there was an error in your test. try it again in about 3 months without MM see how it goes if it confirms your last result. however, you can drop that much cholesterol in a month  if you were taking gear and you have stopped taking i,  steroids do raise cholesterol levels quickly.
> i have managed once to drop my cholesterol level from 220 to 156 in about 6 weeks just by a very strict diet.
> and  as suggested in many posts , supplements will not do the trick.



actually most supplements wouldn't increase your cholesterol.  elevated serum glucose levels would cause serum lipids levels to increase in some cases.  and the total cholesterol numbers don't really matter what's most important is the ratio of HDL:LDL


----------

